# Lexar Echo Backup Manager



## utvrsda precipitoso (13 April 2012)

Ich habe einen Stick mit 64 GB erworben. Darauf war eine Software von Lexar für Bakups. Ich habe diese dann auf meinen Laptop installiert. Als ich sie wieder deinstallieren wollte, ging das nicht, sondern es kam immer der Hinweis, ich solle doch o.g. Manager schließen. Aber wo und wie? 
Durch eine Systhemwiederherstellung auf ein älteres Datum ist es mir gelungen, die Software doch wieder zu entfernen. Anschließend teilte mir das Wartungscenter mit (win 7), dass mein Laptop zur Zeit ungeschützt sei. Dies habe ich natürlich schnellstens durch eine Aktivierung geändert.
Meine Frage, könnte es sich um einen Trojaner handeln oder nur um eine hartnäckige Software, welche sich halt unbedingt auf meinen Laptop einnisten wollte!


----------



## Hippo (13 April 2012)

Solchen Problemen kannst Du bevor Du Gewaltaktionen fährst am einfachsten dadurch begegnen indem Du die Kiste im abgesicherten Modus hochfährst und DANN die Software entfernst. Mache ich generell so weil ich nie weiß in welchen Niederungen da noch ein übriger Treiber rumhängt.
Im abgesicherten Modus startet Windoof nur mit der allernötigsten Grundausstattung an Treibern was halt grad zum Leben notwendig ist.
Wenn ich bei meinem Rechner doch mal die Wiederherstellung benötige meckert mein Virenscaner auch wenn der Wiederherstellungspunkt den ich verwendet habe schon einige Zeit zurückliegt


----------

